# מהן שלוש הדתות המונותיאיסטיות?‏



## Ali Smith

Shalom, if מהן שלוש הדתות המונותיאיסטיות? means “What are the three monotheistic religions?”, what’s the point of using מהן instead of מה?

מה שלוש הדתות המונותיאיסטיות?


----------



## Techref

I could be wrong but
The sentence sounds to me more like
1. From them are the three monotheistic religions?
2. Of which are the three monotheistic religions?


----------



## slus

מהן = מה הן
What are...
You need the הן because asking מה שלוש הדתות המונותיאיסטיות? is like askong “What the three monotheistic religions?”.


----------



## Techref

Ohh 
כל הזמן אני חשבתי שהמילה ״מהן״ מגיע מהשילוף של ״מן+הן״ אשר הופך ״מהן״.


----------



## amikama

Techref said:


> כל הזמן אני חשבתי שהמילה ״מהן״ מגיעה מהשילוב של ״מן+הן״ אשר הופך ״מהן״.


אלה שתי מילים שונות.
מָהֵן = מה + הן = what are (*מהן *שלוש הדתות...)
מֵהֵן = מן + הן = from them (יש מדינות שהצליחו במאבק בקורונה, וכדאי לנו ללמוד *מהן*.)


----------



## Techref

הבנתי! 
תודה


----------



## Ali Smith

slus said:


> מהן = מה הן
> What are...
> You need the הן because asking מה שלוש הדתות המונותיאיסטיות? is like askong “What the three monotheistic religions?”.


But we say מה שמך?, don’t we?


----------



## Abaye

The copula is optional in Hebrew. In certain cases, like the one of this thread, the sentence sounds miserable without it.


----------

